# rubber oar stop installation



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd try soap.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

assuming you got the right size to go over rope wrap, you can usually pry them so they flip inside out briefly as you work them on. once near the desired position you can use a mallot to fine tune them into place.


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

roll them on. 
put on some leather gloves, stand the oar up on its blade, grab the stopper with both hands, hang all your weight off it and it will roll down the shaft, and over the rope...


----------



## kb52 (Apr 19, 2008)

I use a thin blade screwdriver to carefully pry them up onto the rope wrap. Do just a little a time, going around the donut several times until you get it all the way on. Then you should be able to "wiggle waggle" it into place with your hands, working one side then the other maybe 3/8" of an inch at a time. As difficult as they are to get on its amazing that they don't stay in place - I now run two sets of rubber stoppers together so I don't have to re-adjust them after a couple of days of rowing.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Get 4 straps, put them through the donut and attach them on your frame (or anywhere) that allows you to stretch the thing in 4 directions. Them tighten down the straps, open up the hole and slide the oar in. Works great.
Tip: Try and use straps that are as short as possible so that there is not as much tail too pull out from the donut.


----------

